# boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05



## krauthi (26. Mai 2005)

so wir sind wieder zurück aus westkapelle und vorab schon mal eine kleiner bericht

es war genau so wie wir uns das vorgestellt hatten viel spaß und viele hornies#6 

the doc , lucio,mo jones,krauthis7, kumpel von lucio und meine wenigekeit

es war rappelvoll und wir haben so gerade noch eine kleine ecke für uns gefunden 
geangelt wurde von 7 uhr bis ca 15 uhr und ich muss sagen wir hatten eine menge spaß ( und nen tierischen sonnenbrand )

ach ja gefangen haben wir auch etwas nach dem schlachfest wurde gezählt und wir hatten 80 hornies verhaftet   


einen ausführlichen bericht werde ich noch schreiben aber für heute muss das erst mal reichen bubuland wartet schon|schlafen |gaehn: |schlafen


----------



## krauthi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

hier sind noch ein paar bilder


----------



## krauthi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

huch da sind ja noch welche


----------



## the doctor (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

Es brennt soooooooo!!!!!!!:q (der Sonnenbrand)

Ich fands richtig gut dort oben...Hab ja das erste mal am Meer geangelt und fands wirklich Klasse mit den Jungs#6 
boar....tat das Bad gut:q


----------



## Lucio (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

Oh ja, das war echt ein suuuper Tag#6 Der erste Horni wurde schon verspeist, und jetzt noch ein lecker Grolsch (aus Westkapelle:q) damit er auch gut schwimmt:q:q:q:q
So, dann wird noch schnell der Sonnenbrand verarztet, und dann ab in die Kiste. Bubu-Time|gutenach

Ciao Lucio

@the doctor: Hast du schon in den Spiegel geschaut? :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## the doctor (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> @the doctor: Hast du schon in den Spiegel geschaut? :q:q:q:q:q


 
sieht richtig Schei**e aus:q 
Die Stirn ist hell und alles darunter im Gesicht richtig fett rot:q #6 stylisch|supergri #6


----------



## Lucio (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> sieht richtig Schei**e aus:q
> Die Stirn ist hell und alles darunter im Gesicht richtig fett rot:q #6 stylisch|supergri #6



Am geilsten sind aber die Kniekehlen vom krauthi:q Wenn ich mir aber jetzt mal meine Unterarme anschau, könnt ich :c
Ich glaub wir sehen aus wie Engländer auf "Malle": PINK#d


----------



## PetriHelix (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen Trip mit Mac Gill vor 2 Jahren 

Haben nur nicht soviel gefangen, Wetter und Sonnenbrand waren aber gleich.


----------



## Talbot (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

Ihr hattet einen schönen Tag und viel Fisch, hört auf über den Sonnenbrand zu jammern:q.

Freue mich für euch, den Tag sinnvoll verbracht zu haben#6.


----------



## mo jones (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

soderle 
jetzt bin ich endlich richtig daheim, und muss sagen, dass es ein hammer genialer   #:tag war |jump:
echt viel spass  und super wetter gehabt
kann da nur noch sagen : " alle jahre wieder" 

junx ich versteh das mit dem sonnenbrand nicht #c
 ich hab keinen #v
meiner meinung nach hätt es ruhig noch was mehr sonne sein können #6,
bin noch richtig bleich vom winter 


gruß 
 mo


----------



## Mr. Lepo (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

Hoi Jungs,
da habt ihr ja richtig zugeschlagen. Das freut mich für euch #6  ich will hoffen, das ich im nächsten Jahr dann dabei bin.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## krauthi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Am geilsten sind aber die Kniekehlen vom krauthi


 

boahhhhhhhhhhh  ich kann kaum gehen so spannt das    und das trotz eincremen|rolleyes 

aber nur die harten kommen in den garten :q 

ich will nicht in den garten   ich will zurückkkkkkkkkkkkk|bla: 

freut mich das es euch allen gut gefallen hat  und ich bin mir sicher das wir das nächstes jahr wiederholen werden #6 

wie ?? soll ich nur den tag überstehen wenn jeder schritt schmerzt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:c 


aber mit dem gedanken daran das es bald so weit ist   mit dem bootstreffen in roermond  werde ich diese quahl wohl überstehen :q :q 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

wo fange ich nun an zu erzählen !!

nach dem wir uns am treffpunkt in aachen eingefunden hatten gings nach kurzer begrüßung auch direkt auf die autobahn richtung holland . die fahrt war kein problem und wir sind zügig durchgekommen so das wir um 6,30 schon am hengelsportshop waren da der besitzer mir zusagte er mache extra für uns früher auf mussten wir dan erst mal den guten mann aus seinem bettchen klingeln 

etwas salm und kleinigkeiten und dan ab zum deich von westkapelle 
wir fuhren über die kuppe und ich traute meinen augen kaum was da um 7 uhr schon los wahr !!!!!!!!!!! alles rappel voll bestimmt 150 angler die es auch auf den hornie`s abgesehen hatten wie wir ganz am anderen ende kurz vorm leuchtturm haben wir dan so ca 15 meter platz gefunden das dan unser sein sollte 
ausgepackt in rekordzeit und ab runter an wasser hat noch kein 5 minuten gedauert und der erste hornhecht wurde von mir berhaftet 
nach anfänglichen schwierigkeiten von lucio the doc und mo jones habe ich ihnen dan ihre montage geändert und umgerüstet so ging´s dan auch für neulinge richtig zur sache und ich glaube die hatten mächtig spaß daran hornies zu verhaften
vom wetter her hätte es ruhig etwas unruhiger sein können auf dem wasser leichter wind von links und ströhmung vom rechts quasi stillsand im wasser was sich auch auf die vielen fehlbisse zurückführen ließe so verging dan ne ganze zeit bis der wind dan drehte und etwas auffrischte und gefangen wurde dan auch besser
was keiner so richtig mitbekommen hatte war die nicht stark scheinende sonnen die uns allen etwas den pelz verbruzzelte und das trotz eincremen
so gegen 15 uhr haben wir dan aufgehört und fingen an unser tagesergebniss zu betrachten stolze 80 hornies sind von uns verhaftet worden ( illegaler waffenbesitz ) dan noch ein paar fotos und alles wurde wieder in die autos verpackt . dan gings nach westkapelle rein zur pommesbude wo wir uns für die heimfahrt noch etwas gestärkt hatten

zum abschluss sind wir dan noch mal in den hengelsport laden von morgens und haben da noch was geschnöbert bevor es dan zurück auf die autobahn ging 
antwerpen natürlich wieder stau der aber eigendlich schnell vorwärts ging 
der rets der fahrt lief dan problemlos und so sind wir dan gegen 19,30 uhr wieder über die grenze nach hause gelangt 

es wahr ein toller tag und ich freue mich schon drauf nächstes jahr wieder mit euch da hin zu fahren ( wenn mein sonnenbrand bis dahin weg ist )


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

krauthi s neuste Anglermode #6


----------



## Landy (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

Da kann man ja zu dem erfolgreichen Tag gratulieren  #6  .

Ich wollte am Wochenende auch vielleicht auf Hornhecht in den Niederlanden angeln und deswegen hätte ich mal eine Frage:

Um was für ein Salm (ist doch Lachs?) handelt es sich? Frischer oder geräucherter oder was? Kann ich den mir auch hier in Deutschland in Supermärkten oder so besorgen, wenn ich es nicht mehr zu den Öffnungszeiten der Angelläden schaffe?

MfG

Michael


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

hy wenn überhaupt nur in einem fischgeschäft hier in germany  oder in holland in jedem angelladen du brauchst auch nur die haut des lachses ( nicht geräucherter) frisch, in holland heist der salm , -in kleinen streifen schneiden sollte aussehen wie ein tobiasfisch 

mfg krauthis7


----------



## Lucio (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> meiner meinung nach hätt es ruhig noch was mehr sonne sein können #6,
> bin noch richtig bleich vom winter



Na klar, unter den Füßen, gell:q:q:q:q


----------



## mo jones (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

@ lucio 
nicht nur da  auch meine oberarme sind noch knall weiss:q

junge du hast mich mit deiner resterkälung angesteckt |gr:

gib mir medizin #6


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

moinsen!
das hoert sich ja mal nach ner richtig starken tour an!!! wollte vielleicht demnaechst auch mal los. koennt ihr mir evtl. mal das tackle erklaeren? 
gruss,
mike


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

Petri zu eurem erfolgreichen Tag #6 .

Aber für mich wär dat nix #d . Da kriegt man ja Platzangst.

sunny #h


----------



## Lucio (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> junge du hast mich mit deiner resterkälung angesteckt |gr:
> 
> gib mir medizin #6



Na wie wärs denn mit´ner Büchse Grolsch? Du weißt schon, die aus Westkapelle:q:q:q:q


----------



## krauthi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen!
> das hoert sich ja mal nach ner richtig starken tour an!!! wollte vielleicht demnaechst auch mal los. koennt ihr mir evtl. mal das tackle erklaeren?
> gruss,
> mike


 
hallo powermike    das ist ganz einfach 

eine starke karpfenrute  oder ein grundrute   mit einer mittleren rolle  wobei die hauptschnur 25-28  stark sein sollte daran befestigt eine großen wirbel   wo dan  hornieschwimmer und vorfach eingehängt werden  
vorfach  etwas 1,50-2 meter lang lassen und einen oesenhaken dran  als köder dient  salm  (lachs)  der  als streifen  angeködert wird 

 so nun viel erfolg  


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Klaus-a. (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen!
> das hoert sich ja mal nach ner richtig starken tour an!!! wollte vielleicht demnaechst auch mal los. koennt ihr mir evtl. mal das tackle erklaeren?
> gruss,
> mike


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52322


----------



## krauthi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

junx ich versteh das mit dem sonnenbrand nicht #c
ich hab keinen #v
meiner meinung nach hätt es ruhig noch was mehr sonne sein können #6,
bin noch richtig bleich vom winter 



noch mehr hätte ich nicht verkraftet  ich glühe immer noch wie eine bratpfanne  
und mein gangbild gleicht einem alten mann



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

du bist ein alter mann   |supergri


----------



## the doctor (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> noch mehr hätte ich nicht verkraftet ich glühe immer noch wie eine bratpfanne
> und mein gangbild gleicht einem alten mann
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ey Aue, was soll ich denn sagen|supergri  es war heute richtig beschi**en auf der Arbeit.... Die Sonne brannte sich förmlich in meine verbrannte Haute rein|supergri :c 
Hab eben einen Horni gegessen...Nur schade das der Fisch schon kalt war, als ich mit dem Entgräten fertig war|supergri


----------



## krauthi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

ihr habt ja nur die arme verschnorkelt :q 

können gerne tauschen und ihr habt mal die verkohlten kniekehlen:c :c :c 
und dan den ganzen tag treppen steigen ,werde heute im kühlschrank schlafen


gruß krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

Was jammert ihr rum, von wegen Sonnenbrand.

Ich durfte Gestern den Vormittag im Büro verbringen,
Nachmittag auf dem Schützenfest i unserem Dorf 400 Würstchen grillen,
und sitze jetzt auf dem Flughafen in Wien und warte auf meinen Flug nach Bangkok.

Da darf ich dann 1 Woche knechten -> nur Flughafen, Hotel und Baustelle...


Da hätte ich doch lieber den Sonnenbrand... :q :q :q


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

da muss ich ihm wohl  recht geben ,da ist mein sonnenbrand ja garnicht s gegen 
mein beileid


----------



## Siff-Cop (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: boardietour nach westkapelle  am 26.05*

Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------

